# Pretty Makeup - Yaya DaCosta.



## Life In Return (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, I think her makeup is so pretty


----------



## user79 (Apr 7, 2006)

Matching eyeshadow to her dress :-|


0 for creativity that's for sure.


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 7, 2006)

I think in this, it's gorgeous. Matches her skin perfectly. She would have looked strange with some purple or blue eyeshadow that does not match anything she has on. She looks classy


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 7, 2006)

her m/u looks GREAT!! it looks like humid e/s


----------



## carriesshoes (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Matching eyeshadow to her dress :-|


0 for creativity that's for sure._

 

Uh OH.... what's wrong with a little matchy matchy???  I always try to do a little matchy with my make up and clothing.  I wouldn't wear green eyeshadow with a pink dress - but maybe that's just me.  Is it not cool to match???  Oh dear - where have I been????


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Apr 7, 2006)

I think the matching is great.  I feel weird having my makeup not correspond to my clothes somehow.

Oh well.  To each their own.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 7, 2006)

I love her makeup.  She looks gorgeous, but then again she is a gorgeous girl.  I agree that the eyeshadow looks like Humid as well as golden brow highlight.  I can't think of what color though.

My only gripe is that she should have worn gold strappy shoes.  It would have matched the dress better and would have looked perfect with her skin.  Very spring and sexy.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't think it lookes really ''matchy matchy'', i think it looks perfect due to the way it's all done and comes together. Application is perfect aswell and nothing is over done. Beautifull look.
Wonder what gloss she's wearing?


----------



## LipstickChick (Apr 7, 2006)

Quite frankly, she could be covered in Crayola crayons and manage to carry it off -- I have no clue who she is LOL, but she is STUNNING, as is her makeup.  I love!


----------



## MDgyrl4life (Apr 7, 2006)

She was a contestant for America's Next Top Model in cycle....5? But when did her last name become DaCosta... I thought it was like Johnson or something like that. I guess that wasn't very movie ready though.


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MDgyrl4life* 
_She was a contestant for America's Next Top Model in cycle....5? But when did her last name become DaCosta... I thought it was like Johnson or something like that. I guess that wasn't very movie ready though._

 
Her name has always been Yaya DaCosta Johnson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I actually think YaYa is a nickname. I think her real name is Camara.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 7, 2006)

Can anyone do a breakdown of what could create that look?


----------



## aziajs (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_Her name has always been Yaya DaCosta Johnson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I actually think YaYa is a nickname. I think her real name is Camara._

 
LOL....Yaya DaCosta = Camara Johnson.  People crack me up re-inventing themselves.


----------



## luminious (Apr 11, 2006)

i wanna know what she used to get rid of all that acne


----------



## asteffey (Apr 11, 2006)

i think its really pretty on her. totally classy.


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow! She is gorgeous! I really like the green makeup


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 12, 2006)

You know usually I would have agreed with the gold shoes but it has a like a mesh black overlay and I think the black shoes really pick it up. Yeah she'sgorgeous=)


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 12, 2006)

STUNNING!


----------



## stacey (Apr 12, 2006)

i love her. her body is freakin awesome!


----------

